# Got a free trip- is it worth it?



## spirits (Oct 28, 2010)

Hi everyone.  My husband drove a 92 Lexus 400 which we had bought second hand for many years and finally decided to get another.  Lexus 430, 2005 from a local dealer.  The young salespeople were very knowledgeable and pleasant to deal with.  They asked us to let them showcase the old vehicle for the dealer's 20th anniversary.  They detailed it, invited us to the owner's appreciation night where it was the featured car and made us very proud owners.  I was especially proud of my husband because he had looked after this car all these years and it had been appreciated by others.  As a thank you the dealer gave us a complimentary holiday.  Now I am not one to turn down a free trip but I am a teacher and tied to high holidays.  I own a wonderful timeshare in Banff and have always had local holidays.  I am secretly dreaming of retiring so I can go travelling to all the wonderful timeshares around the world in the off season.  Checking into this travel package it seems that there are a lot of dates that might be blacked out because it is prime travelling season.  There is a $40 activation fee and then 16 months before it is used.  No expiry time before that. The holiday can be extended.  I plan to retire in 3-4 years. Should I wait or just give it to my kids so it can be used up.  Anyone gone on one of these trips?


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 28, 2010)

What is the name of the company you have to book through?


----------



## spirits (Oct 28, 2010)

*Name of Company*

Vacation Celebration


----------



## Passepartout (Oct 28, 2010)

*$40 isn't exactly 'free'...*

And usually something that seems too good to be true is, but... If the offer isn't tied to any quid pro quo like you must attend a sales meeting, or they want your personal information (like credit card, or SS#) ahead of time, or a requirement that 'both spouses attend...' you get the picture. 

Does the offer look something like this?: http://www.diamondgetaway.com/index.html

If so I'd guess there's a requirement to do one or more of the above. The offer is legit, but not without strings.

Jim Ricks


----------



## spirits (Oct 28, 2010)

*Looks the same*

The brochure has different graphics but otherwise identical.  What I think is that they give you a teaser package and then hard sell you to upgrade or extend the holiday.  Mind you 2 days in Vegas is probably all we want to do but I think I would extend the Cancun trip or cruise.  I know that smaller holidays are popular now and think the promotion is great for a quick getaway.  My problem is I cannot go on their limited time frame and so can't use it until I retire. But I don't want to pass it on to kids if there is a hard sell behind it.  We were treated so well at the dealership that I hope this is just what it seems.  A quick get a way as a customer promotion.  I cannot believe a high end business would use a shoddy company to represent itself that way.  But I am still skeptical so am asking if anyone has gone on one of these trips.


----------



## Passepartout (Oct 28, 2010)

Here's the text from the Las Vegas portion of their 'Terms and Conditions'.

"11 2 NIGHT VEGAS GETAWAY: This vacation is valid for two nights hotel
accommodations (double occupancy) and two airline tickets from an
approved point of origin to Las Vegas, NV.
12 Customers departing from the East Coast from pre-approved points of
departure also have the option of choosing Orlando as a destination.
13 This vacation is valid for two adults. There is an additional cost per
day for additional guests. The vacation does not include the costs of food,
beverages, gratuities, ground transportation, or incidental expenses.
This vacation is valid for Sunday, Monday or Tuesday departure only. Air
and hotel taxes, administration and processing fees are $98 USD per
person for a total of $196 USD to depart from a major US International
Airport, and $117 USD per person for a total of $234 USD to depart
from a pre-approved Canadian International Airport. All taxes to be paid
by credit card at the time of booking.
14 A customer service representative will be in contact with you approximately
45-60 days prior to your travel date to finalize your booking. When
your vacation is confirmed you will be mailed a written confirmation
with directions and check in times. Do not leave for your vacation until
you have received written confirmation of your reservation. Please note
while advance travel dates are recommended, confirmations are not
issued more than 90 days prior to travel dates. Once your Las Vegas trip
has been confirmed and your tickets issued, no changes, cancellations
or refunds will be permitted"

$40 plus $234 USD for a 2 night Sun. through Tues. departure is not such a great deal (at an unknown lodging). I just booked an RCI getaway- 7 nights at Grandview for $219. I don't know what airfare runs from Edmonton, but I suspect you can do as well.

Thank the nice people graciously and book your vacation when and where you want to take it..... Jim


----------



## spirits (Oct 28, 2010)

*Hmmmm*

Thank you Passpartout for the information.  I had also seen that informantion but I thought airport and hotel taxes were extra even if I got cheap airfare myself.  I know Vegas is hurting and many rooms are discounted now.  We probably could do better on our own especially since the hotels in the promotion are not listed.  But a free trip is hard to refuse


----------



## Rose Pink (Oct 28, 2010)

spirits said:


> But a free trip is hard to refuse


But it isn't free.


----------



## spirits (Oct 28, 2010)

*Yes*

That, I think is the last word.  Thanks


----------



## pjrose (Oct 29, 2010)

It is possible that the dealership didn't know the "free" trip they were giving you wasn't really.  You might want to let their contact there know....not to get something, but just to let them know in case they were giving you something in good faith. 

Or maybe the dealer knew what the deal was, and was paid for sending potential leads in the direction of this company.....


----------



## MichaelColey (Oct 29, 2010)

I'm not sure if this company is as slimy as Spirit Incentives, but I got a "free" offer of a 2 night stay at Great Wolf Lodge through Spirit Incentives for going to a Silverleaf presentation.

I had to pay $20 up front for the "free" offer.

I had to endure a 90 minute 4 hour timeshare presentation.

When I got the voucher for the "free" offer, there was a whole lot more restrictions.

I had to register online.

Then 2-3 weeks later I was told that I needed to send a Cashier's Check for $100 to cover taxes (and that I would get a refund if the taxes were less than that), before I could select my dates. I sent it in, figuring there was no way taxes would be that much, but that it was still a good deal since GWL normally costs $200+ per night.

Then a month and a half later, I was sent the rules for selecting dates. The first date had to be at least 60 days out. I had to select three dates. The second and third had to be at least 30 days after the previous selection. I selected my dates. I was told that they would let me know which of my dates I would get at least 45 days before my first date.

45 days out came and went. About a week after the 45 day mark, I got an email saying I needed to agree to several conditions and then would be given a number to call to get my dates. The conditions were things like: I might not get the date I want. I had to take what they gave me. Once they made an offer, I had to decide before I got off the phone. And so on. I felt like I had no choice, so I agreed.

I called the number. None of my three dates were available. They offered one date when I was going to be out of town. No go. They offered another date where they could only give me one night instead of two. No thanks. They offered another date that conflicted with some other plans. They refused to consider any other dates. I went ahead and took the third option.

They let me know that the taxes and fees were $90 something and they were going to send a check for the balance.

I finally got a confirmation showing the dates and details. We'll be going NINE MONTHS after we were originally given the voucher. Our "free" trip ended up costing us almost $120. Plus a ton of hassle. It's easily worth $400 and we've always wanted to go to GWL, so it was marginally worth the money and hassle to me.

So if it's anything like Spirit Incentives, there may be hidden costs and hoops you'll have to jump through, and you'll need to be incredibly flexible.


----------



## spirits (Oct 29, 2010)

*Oh my god it sounds like....*

.......:a timeshare presentation where you get a free gift.  Except a timeshare presentation we avoid like the plague  and this model we jump through hoops to achieve.  I hope those pesky postcard companies aren't behind this idea


----------



## Texasbelle (Oct 29, 2010)

Michael,This is one reason we NEVER refer anyone to Silverleaf.  We did use a gift trip from a travel club [not Silverleaf affiliated].  We elected to extend the days on a cruise but not upgrade our cabin.  When we boarded we were upgraded so good we didn't waste the money.  In general, we are through trying to get "free" trips.  We do enter sweepstakes, but the minute any money is required, we back off.  True contests never require payment [except to the U.S. treasury, because winnings are taxed].


----------



## pjrose (Oct 29, 2010)

MichaelColey said:


> I'm not sure if this company is as slimy as Spirit Incentives, but I got a "free" offer of a 2 night stay at Great Wolf Lodge through Spirit Incentives for going to a Silverleaf presentation.
> 
> . . .



Sounds pretty slimy already, and you haven't yet endured the presentation.


----------



## MichaelColey (Oct 29, 2010)

No, that was all AFTER the slimy presentation.


----------



## JudyS (Oct 30, 2010)

pjrose said:


> It is possible that the dealership didn't know the "free" trip they were giving you wasn't really.  You might want to let their contact there know....not to get something, but just to let them know in case they were giving you something in good faith. .....


Yes, maybe the car dealer just didn't know much about travel, and couldn't see what a lousy deal this is.  I'd give them the benefit of the doubt.

I just checked www.hotwire.com, and they offer 3-star hotels in Las Vegas for 12/27/10 check-in (Christmas week) starting at $19 plus tax a night. 4-stars start at $44 a night. At those prices, you don't get to know what your hotel is in advance, but they tell you the star rating, neighborhood, and amenities, which is probably a lot more than you'd know with this promotional trip from the car dealer. (Also, you can go to www.betterbidding.com and they will help you figure out what hotels are being offered on Hotwire.) 


So, $274 plus tax for two nights at an unknown hotel in Las Vegas is a terrible deal. Plus, you don't know if Edmonton is one of the "pre-approved Canadian International Airports."


----------



## JudyS (Oct 30, 2010)

Also, just a thought -- I've heard that some casinos in Las Vegas offer package air/hotel deals from your area. I know don't much about that, but a Google search might turn up something. I used to take bus and plane trips to Atlantic City that were subsidized by casinos there (even though I don't gamble). If casino-subsidized trips to Vegas are available, that might actually be better than a $19 a night hotel, or even than a free hotel.


----------



## spirits (Oct 30, 2010)

*Tax or no tax*

I might be wrong but the $297 Was the tax, not plus the tax.  Was I reading this wrong?


----------



## spirits (Oct 30, 2010)

*Whoops*

It was 274.  My bad.


----------



## Ken555 (Oct 30, 2010)

Tanstaafl
_________


----------



## JudyS (Oct 31, 2010)

spirits said:


> I might be wrong but the $297 Was the tax, not plus the tax.  Was I reading this wrong?


True, rereading the fine print the $274 includes taxes and "administrative fees." (I'm guess most of the $274 consists of the "administrative fees," which are actually mostly profit for the company making this offer.) It's still way too high.


----------

